#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: مشکل در باز نشدن فلش با فرمت RAW

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان و همکاران گرامی
یه فلش مموری با حجم 16GB واسم آوردن فلش مموری باز نمیشه پیغام فرمت میده و فرمت فلش به RAW تغییر کرده چطور مشکل فلش رو حل کنم؟درضمن مشتری داخل فلش اطلاعات شخصی داره که نمیخواد پاک بشه.ممنون میشم هر چه سریعتر بنده رو راهنمایی بفرمایید باید چکار کنم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

با برنامه minitool  و گزینه پارتشین ریکاوری را بزنید . امکان داره جواب بده 
http://soft98.ir/software/partition/...on-Wizard.html

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## maryam_sh

> با برنامه minitool  و گزینه پارتشین ریکاوری را بزنید . امکان داره جواب بده 
> http://soft98.ir/software/partition/...on-Wizard.html


با این برنامه امتحان کردم متاسفانه گزینه پارتیشن ریکاوری غیرفعال هست؟یه سوال دارم حجم فلش مموری 16Gb هست و مدل Sandisk چرا تو برنامه پارتیشن بندی و دیسک منیجمنت 31MB میزنه؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

> با این برنامه امتحان کردم متاسفانه گزینه پارتیشن ریکاوری غیرفعال هست؟یه سوال دارم حجم فلش مموری 16Gb هست و مدل Sandisk چرا تو برنامه پارتیشن بندی و دیسک منیجمنت 31MB میزنه؟


این یعنی فلش  باید  فرمت سطح پایین بشه با برنامه کنترلرش . اگر هم با این برنامه فرمت بشه . امکان برگشت اطلاعات زیر 5 درصده . اگر اطلاعات خیلی مهمه بهتره بسپرید به شرکت  ریکاوری اطلاعات و خودتون هیچ دستکاری انجام ندید .

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## maryam_sh

> این یعنی فلش  باید  فرمت سطح پایین بشه با برنامه کنترلرش . اگر هم با این برنامه فرمت بشه . امکان برگشت اطلاعات زیر 5 درصده . اگر اطلاعات خیلی مهمه بهتره بسپرید به شرکت  ریکاوری اطلاعات و خودتون هیچ دستکاری انجام ندید .


یعنی اینکه هیچ راه حل نداره بشه اطلاعاتش رو بیرون کشید بعد فرمت کرد؟؟کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟
فلش مموری فرمت هم نمیشه.مشکلش چیه آیا فلش مموری کلاً خراب شده؟قابل استفاده نیست؟

----------


## AMD

> یعنی اینکه هیچ راه حل نداره بشه اطلاعاتش رو بیرون کشید بعد فرمت کرد؟؟کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟
> فلش مموری فرمت هم نمیشه.مشکلش چیه آیا فلش مموری کلاً خراب شده؟قابل استفاده نیست؟


روشش پری فرمت  کنترلرش هست  که امکانات برگشت نزدیک به صفر هست یا باید هزینه کنید  ببرید براتون ریکاوری کنند . البته هزینه بسیار بالایی دارد .

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## maryam_sh

> روشش پری فرمت  کنترلرش هست  که امکانات برگشت نزدیک به صفر هست یا باید هزینه کنید  ببرید براتون ریکاوری کنند . البته هزینه بسیار بالایی دارد .


فلش مموری هایی که فرمتشون از Fat32 به RAW تغییر میکنه و هنگام باز کردن پارتیشن مربوط به فلش پیغام فرمت میدن هیچ راه حلی نداره واسه تعمیر؟؟پری فرمت کنترلر به چه صورت هست ممنون میشم بهم بگین

----------


## AMD

با برنامه chip genius 4   کنترلرش رو پیدا میکنی و تو گوگل سرچ میکنی mptool  بعد برنامه را اجرا میکنی . توی 60 درصد موارد فلش برمیگرده به حالت نرمال

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*reza_rojin*

----------


## cybernova

> یعنی اینکه هیچ راه حل نداره بشه اطلاعاتش رو بیرون کشید بعد فرمت کرد؟؟کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟
> فلش مموری فرمت هم نمیشه.مشکلش چیه آیا فلش مموری کلاً خراب شده؟قابل استفاده نیست؟


کاربر گرامی
منظور استاد عزیزمون این نیست که اصلا درست نشه ،منتهی با این شرایطی که شما فرمودید که هم باید اطلاعات از بین نره و هم درست بشه ،با نرم افزارهای عمومی که هم حجم رو به حالت واقعی برگردونه و هم ریکاوری کنه ،احتمال از بین رفتن اطلاعاتتون هم وجود داره .برا همین توصیه کردن که فلش رو جایی ببرید که کارشون ریکاوری هست .
موفق باشید .

----------

